# ports usb sur ipad



## vincentnig (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

vivant dans un pays où l'Ipad n'est pas encore commercialisé et où les connexions internet ne sont pas légions, j'envisageai d'acheter un Ipad lors de mon prochain passage en France.

Toutefois, les réseaux wifi n'étant pas développés chez moi, je souhaiterai savoir si l'Ipad dispose de ports USB2 pour y connecter les clefs 3G ou les périphériques radios qui servent à avoir accés à la toile ici.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si la solution technique locale sera adaptée à l'Ipad et donc si je peux acheter un Ipad en France?

Merci d'avance

V


----------



## MacSedik (1 Juin 2010)

Pas d'USB sur l'iPad : 
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/specs/

Pour internet tu as des solutions comme suit (c'est un exemple) : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc1LUYwm5D4&feature=related

c'est des petits modems qui utilisent des cartes Sim, biensûr il faut souscrire à un forfait data dans le pays ou tu vis.


----------



## vincentnig (1 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup.

C'est effectivement le type de modem que j'utilise professionnellement.

Cheers

v


----------



## Pooki (1 Juin 2010)

vincentnig a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaiterai savoir si l'Ipad dispose de ports USB2 pour y connecter les clefs 3G ou les périphériques radios qui servent à avoir accés à la toile ici.


Je ne comprend pas l'interet de brancher une clé 3G alors qu'il existe un iPad 3G??? Ca passera par le même réseau, non?


----------



## MacSedik (1 Juin 2010)

Oui effectivement, où peut-être se reporter sur un iPad 3G... mais bon pas d'USB je pense qu'Apple est claire sur sa page de présentation (et l'appareil on le connait depuis...4 mois).


----------



## vincentnig (1 Juin 2010)

Les réseaux 3G accessibles avec l'Ipad sont réputés limités à certains opérateurs. Dans un pays comme le mien, où l'Ipad n'est pas commercialisé, il n'est pas certains que la connection se fasse correctement. Les solutions internet usuelles ici résident surtout dans l'emploi de clef usb avec microsim3g dédiées.

Je ne voudrais pas acheter un Ipad et me retrouver sans connexion internet au bout du compte.

Merci pour vos réponses.

V


----------



## Trudo (2 Juin 2010)

Le kit connexion photo offre un port USB. J'ai lue que ça fonctionne avec les claviers mais je ne sais pas si d' autres peripheriques pourraient fonctionner, du moins sans jailbreaker.


----------

